# Caravan - good or bad idea



## sidzer (10 Apr 2008)

Thinking about getting a second hand caravan. Anyone with any experiences good or bad?

I would probably only use it in Ireland and maybe scotland or wales - what r camp sites like in Ireland? What r the hidden costs?

I like the idea of heading off for the weekend and also the freedom to pack up and move on.

It would be a small caravan - r these too small for comfort - I also don't particularly like the smell inside caravans..

Any opinions would be appreciated.

S


----------



## Caveat (10 Apr 2008)

I camp a lot - but in a tent.

Campsites in Ireland are OK - certainly better than they once were, but generally behind what is in the UK or especially Europe. Your experience can vary greatly in Ireland and you can be unlucky I suppose.

Bord Fáilte produce a campsite guide (A5 book) which rates campsites with a star rating which is probably useful. All costs are usually transparent but you can always phone a few for sample prices re hidden extras etc - but personally I've never heard anything negative in this respect.

I have to say have never considered the caravan thing myself - it seems too much like hard work re driving, setting up etc etc.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Apr 2008)

We camped and caravanned all over Ireland with children many years ago and found it a great experience. That was in the days when children did not have all the gadgets and toys they have to-day. They became very good at geography and gained a great sense of the countryside as well as making many friends.  If you are travelling without children it's even easier to move on as the mood takes you.
The children were always the best judges of sites. Their first port of call was the Ladies and Gents and you can usually judge a lot about the standards from the toilet block.
If you are thinking of a small caravan I would also purchase an awning as it gives you a lot of extra space particularly on those not so sunny days
Also the caravan became extra accommodation when visitors arrived


----------



## oopsbuddy (10 Apr 2008)

We graduated from a good big family tent to a caravan a few years ago, and although the caravan gives much more flexibility in many ways (such as carrying all the summer gear inside when travelling, I still prefer the tent! 

If you're not sure about it, why not borrow one from someone you know who has one, and take it away for a weekend. You'll need a towbar on your car, obviously, and a car that has enough torque to pull it (decent diesel would be best). Borrow one if you need to, but if you don't already have a suitable caravan towing car, you will have to do something about it if you do decide to purchase. Try a campsite a reasonable distance from you to give you an idea of towing the caravan for a while. After a weekend of travelling to and from, and setting up and then packing up, and all that goes with it, you'll have a fair idea if it's for you or not!

Would also echo Black Sheep's comments re the awning, it's a must, and the fact that a caravan becomes a spare room at the house when visitors stay over (it's also good for kids' sleepovers in warmer weather).


----------



## oopsbuddy (10 Apr 2008)

I should also add that you'll really only get a few good years out of it with kids before they either outgrow it or just aren't interested anymore. Then you can usually sell it for not much less than you paid for it, provided you mind it well!


----------



## declanja (10 Apr 2008)

I echo all the above.Caravan is great as you can pack before leaving home and the on site preparatio on arrival does not take long. Modern caravans have plug points for TV etc so its not like Father Ted!


----------



## sidzer (12 Apr 2008)

Thanks folks..


----------



## Thirsty (14 Apr 2008)

Couldn't recommend a caravan highly enough for children.  Some of the best family holidays we ever had.

If I had my time again I would move heaven and earth to get term time working or similar and spend July / Aug in the caravan w. the children.  

Awning is well worth the money/effort; easiest thing to do is get a cheap patio table/chair set and leave it in the awning - it's a simple set up to get a light/sockets out there as well so effectively the awning becomes your eating/living space and you can leave the beds set up in the caravan if you wish.


----------



## Roscommon (15 Nov 2011)

Hi all, myself and my DH have decided to purchase a caravan, we have 3 children (9, 6, 3) and we think they are an ideal age to enjoy it.  We need advice from those in the know!  We are currently looking at a 5/6 berth twin axel hobby VIP caravan as it seems so spacious and decor is very up to date.  Has anybody owned a caravan like this in the past?  Would you recommend it for weekend use?


----------



## Slim (15 Nov 2011)

Roscommon said:


> Hi all, myself and my DH have decided to purchase a caravan, we have 3 children (9, 6, 3) and we think they are an ideal age to enjoy it. We need advice from those in the know! We are currently looking at a 5/6 berth twin axel hobby VIP caravan as it seems so spacious and decor is very up to date. Has anybody owned a caravan like this in the past? Would you recommend it for weekend use?


 
Hi, 

We had a caravan a few years ago and used it for one year's holidays before we bought a camper van. Took a big loss on selling the caravan. We enjoyed the caravan, lots of space inside but towing can be a pain. Best if you can store it under cover. Maintenance needs to cover electrics, plumbing and gas. Drain all water before frost hits. Many people keep a heater in the caravan linked to a thermostat throughout the winter. Can be tricky to insure along with house insurance. Security is also a concern as they are easily stolen. Finally, Hobby are a heavy make and well insulated but towing one will mean most people will think you are part of an Irish indigenous minority.


----------



## shootingstar (15 Nov 2011)

we have a camper and head off most weekends. Pick up a booklet of Campsites in Ireland (any travel shop will have one) there only €5 well worth it.... 

You will have great holidays, meet fantastic people, great social life & most of all if/when its raining you simply sit back with a glass of wine (or 4) and watch the rain (nowt else to do) how bad ...


----------



## onq (15 Nov 2011)

Caravans are one thing (mobile chicanes to other road users) but mobile homes are a mixed blessing.
Serviced site charges for a plot in Wicklow ran to €2,000 a year without utility bills in 2004.
That's a sizable portion of a foreign holiday - something to keep in mind.
My own poison is a week on the Shannon, but its not a regular event.


----------



## Roscommon (16 Nov 2011)

Thanks for all the information, after further research think we will hold out for a single axel 6 berth (swift, compass, eldiss or bailey).


----------



## huskerdu (16 Nov 2011)

I have no idea if you will get value out of it, but you should do some
basic calculations first. 

THe only person I know that bought a caravan  regretted it. 

They discovered that when you added up the initial cost,  cost of insurance, 
berthing fees in caravan parks and the extra petrol, the cost of going on holidays was way more than they thought and renting caravans and holiday cottages would have been cheaper. 

I know plenty of people love them and I am sure it is a great holiday,
buy you should be sure that the costs  are clear before you pay out for one.


----------



## bluemac (16 Nov 2011)

Caravans are great dont be put off you can get one for less than 3k fully equiped spent 6k for a good one,, and dont forget you sell it after and get some money back good money if you look after it. dont really need insurance get a few good locks park it out of site.

remember when your towing your car will only be insured 3rd party only... not even for theft!  read the small print.

I went on holiday as cheap as i could last year without the family we spent 4k  so 2 holidays and you in credit..


----------

